# patio bench



## Deanoside (May 13, 2019)

been working on this on and off for a few weeks. I used some 200 year old redwood that I pulled out of a old building we are redoing at work and some pine as well.
I did some Mortice and tenon As well as some half lap joints Pretty pleased so far.
still need to figure out a finish and do some sanding 
as always thanks for looking and any input is much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 13, 2019)

Really cool looking! Can't wait to see the finished product!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 13, 2019)

Redwood should hold up exceedingly well, but not about the Pine. Looks fantastic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 13, 2019)

Really liking the arm rests

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 13, 2019)

Beautiful. Going to look even better when finished.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Deanoside (May 14, 2019)

Bob Ireland said:


> Beautiful. Going to look even better when finished.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (May 14, 2019)

Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 14, 2019)

Hey I was right for once. Looks super.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 15, 2019)

Beautiful project Dean!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

